
Political Twitter Is No Place for Moderates – FiveThirtyEight - rbanffy
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/political-twitter-is-no-place-for-moderates/
======
Jun8
As much as discussing "How do we reform Facebook" etc. is important, _this_ is
the real story here that people need to focus: the unrelenting negative
feedback echo chambers fueled by social media _but also_ very much by
reputable journalistic outlets that should now better, e.g. New York Times.

~~~
stochastic_monk
Actually, the Times on the whole does rather well. In fact, there are a number
of times when I find that it works so hard to present views from several
angles that it falls into offering false equivalency and pandering.

[Off-topic: The bigger problem now is that even they are turning to clickbait
headlines and animations. Anything they can to sell those eyeballs.]

There is also the opinion section, which while primarily left-leaning, also
includes some serious conservatives. (McCain's recent OpEd comes to mind.)

You're absolutely right, though: the real issue is more about controlling
emergent phenomena and self-organization. It fuels division and extremism.

------
dingo_bat
Ah! Five thirty eight! The expert pollster that predicted 80% chance of HRC
winning _till the day of the election_. Seems like we can trust their
analysis!

Ask yourself, how many repeat failures at such a high level Will be tolerated
at your job? I'd be fired after a couple. These people predicted completely
wrong for the better part of a year. And prediction was their only job. The
outlet should be shut down and the people should work on something else.
Something they don't utterly suck at.

~~~
matt4077
It was 70%. Also, newsflash: 30%-events happen, one out of three times.

